# Window Rain Guards



## bfraser30 (May 15, 2012)

So I don't usually wander over here, as I own a Rabbit, but I was out picking up some parts this weekend and stumbled across these rain guards. I'm not sure if they're a desired part or not, so I figured I would post them in here to see if theres any interest. There are also 2 Dashers sitting out there that are going to be crushed, as they are in pretty sad shape. I can get some more pictures if anyone wants parts. If I remember correctly they're both manual and diesel, and have black interiors. One was silver and one was red/maroon. 

Anyways, anyone know what these things would be worth? There are no markings on them anywhere, but they're made of metal and not plastic.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

What'r they worth?  Who knows? 

Bought mine new off ebay for $14.95/4 doors about 5 years ago. They come up now & then, under names like "Vent Shade" or "Vent Visor". Sometimes they're asking $10.; sometimes totally stupid high prices ("There's a sucker born every minute!" _PT Barnum_ :screwy


J.R.
SoCal


----------

